# I have made a suggestion and would like your opinion.



## Len Shreck (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello all I know I am just a Newbie but a Suggestion can be made from anyone that is one of the beauties of this site. That being said here is what I suggested:

 I think this site and all of us on it could use and would benefit from IAP having a Chat Room, I think if possible to add it right here to the site. I think it would be a nice place to ask quick questions and for everyone to share their turning techniques in a live forum. I also feel it would be a great way to get to know other members besides from the pictures of theirs turnings and a non-personal thread, it is a more personal way to communicate with each other. So what does the rest of you think? Please let me know. I am sorry if this offends anyone in any way like I said I am just a newbie from Pennsylvania. Thanks for reading my suggestion and I hope you let me know what you think and please don't hold back. Len Shreck


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 12, 2009)

We had one---only a handful (maybe10 folks) used it.


----------



## dow (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, I put that I dislike it and think it's a stupid idea, although in my case the word "stupid" should be replaced with "impractical" or maybe "unworkable."  By this I mean that being in a chat room requires one to be physically at the computer, waiting for the next post to be put in so that you can answer it.  Personally, I don't have the time or patience to sit in a chat room for more than about five minutes, even if the conversation is interesting, with one exception.  That exception being my wife.  When we were dating, we used Yahoo messenger a great deal because it was a long distance call to talk on the phone, and the messenger program was free to use.  In a case like that, it's a useful tool.  In this case, however, I don't think that the usefulness factor is large enough to warrant it.

YMMV.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 12, 2009)

I voted Dislike and seems that the results are pretty much split between like and dislike. 
could have a long way to go on this poll though. I primarily voted dislike because it has bee tried before and did not fly all that well. i often get a live chat type situation going through PM's anyway. One suggestion I do have if it is given a try. it needs to be promoted more. I think if a chat was easier to find it might be more used, but that is not much more than my gut talking.


----------



## DennisM (Nov 12, 2009)

Online chat rooms were a fad with forums. The only way to make that work now days is to use it for interactive webinars and Q and A sesaons with a pro...

jmo.


----------



## David M (Nov 12, 2009)

with all the time zones it would be hard ....... would be okay if it was for something like Q and A ....... roger wilco ( voice  ) with chat would make something like the bash fun


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 12, 2009)

You should be banned for using the word webinar on this forum.  The most retarded and useless thing ever invented for business! 



DennisM said:


> Online chat rooms were a fad with forums. The only way to make that work now days is to use it for interactive webinars and Q and A sesaons with a pro...
> 
> jmo.


----------



## DennisM (Nov 12, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> You should be banned for using the word webinar on this forum.  The most retarded and useless thing ever invented for business!




Sorry, old corporate habits die hard...


----------



## Len Shreck (Nov 12, 2009)

I have to say I have gotten more response to this then I thought I would have. It is nice to be a member of something that people actually participate in. I belong to another group and I have ask questions in there that have gone 2 weeks without an answer. So far this place is AWESOME. I thank everyone that has given their input. I hope we get more people to vote and give input.  Len Shreck


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2009)

We had a chat feature a few years ago, but when we migrated to vBulletin, I did not install one. As others mentioned, it got little use. I am perfectly willing to try again if it's something more than a few people think they'd use.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 12, 2009)

At one time there were 4 of us, each in a different time zone, that hosted a weekly chat. We rotated and each week a different host was in charge of the chat. It was a live chat. We continued the chat for over a year and we had good participation. We even had "chatters" from Europe and Australia that joined in almost weekly. We had specific topic chats, open topic chats, and guests to discuss various aspects of penturning.  This was not an IAP sponsored activity but it was open to anyone who wanted to participate and was advertised on all of the pen turning forums.

Maybe we could do something similar if the forum software can support it.  

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## rej19 (Nov 12, 2009)

I voted dislike. I have concerns that some of the helps, hints etc. that are shared in a regular thread may never be seen. I have picked up a lot of great info from reading old threads. If a question is asked and answered in a chat room many others that have the same question would never see it. I'm sure there are a lot of lurkers that are just not comfortable asking themselves. IMHO.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 12, 2009)

Don, I remember them and enjoyed them on Tuesday nights.....


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 12, 2009)

Was that the Chat Room the PMG ran ???????????


----------



## areaman (Nov 12, 2009)

I voted dislike, I feel if someone needs to chat they can PM, which is in place.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 12, 2009)

With all due respect I must disagree just a little. I've been around here since the beginning and active on Y! penturners before IAP. I've seen a lot of questions, hints, helps, etc asked. There have been very few new questions. Yes, there are some from time to time but even they become old questions that get asked over and over. Some will not participate in a chat but will continue to ask questions in the threads. They will continue to get answered and the content will continue. Others will enjoy "chatting" and they too will continue to ask questions in the threads and answer them also. I'm not trying to be argmenitive. I hope this comment is taken in the spirit with which it was given. Chatting and threading both have their place and fans and we are all entitled to our opinions. I respect yours.

Do a good turn daily!
Don





rej19 said:


> I have concerns that some of the helps, hints etc. that are shared in a regular thread may never be seen. .


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 12, 2009)

I hesitate to answer since any mention of the PMG seems to irritate some members here and generate hostile debate.  But, the answer is yes. Anthony Turchetta, Pat Lawson, Rich Kleinhenz and I were the 4 hosts. We had a great time, fun chats, and lots of information was given and received. I even miss those tues nite chats along with Roy.
Do a good turn  daily!
Don



Gary Max said:


> Was that the Chat Room the PMG ran ???????????


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 13, 2009)

Not much of a computer guy, Don't even know if my computer can "chat" I would not be interested. No particular reason, I'm the worlds youngest grumpy old man.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the idea of weekly chats.  I think that the threads are a good way to share, but the idea of specific topic discussions or sharing of information could be a unique way  to learn.  I think that people would continue to post on threads, but it could be way to  jump start new ideas, creativity and different ways of looking at processes.  I would be willing to participate.  We seem to be able to communicate in spite of time zones.


----------



## snyiper (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the idea of weekly chats on different topics but I am new still and have much to learn. I think things that appear in chats like new and differnt ideas could be put together in a sticky if it seems warrented otherwise that good information will eventually migrate into the forums. There are some people who will enjoy chats some prefer the forums and some just wont be able to be there every week. I think that there are people that are receptive to all aspects of the forum and if a chat is set up it will be used, just my.03


----------



## mick (Nov 14, 2009)

Like Don I logged into the weekly chat he mentioned and enjoyed it very much. I'd like to see something like that in operation. I've been member of several chat rooms and the different time zones matter little. Sometimes the rooms will be busier than others but the few ....or many who log in can participate. The great thing about scheduling a weekly chat, structured and hosted with a theme or topic is that interested members can plan to log on and  join in ...or if not interested choose to not.
I guess my vote would be yes..at least to the weekly chats.


----------



## DennisM (Nov 14, 2009)

Chat is just that chat, so yesterday..

Do something new, current, hip, mind blowing...

Have a IAP video Blog. Weekly, then it is available on the site to be viewed later. During the blog cast/recording, you can have the chat with a live q/a. 

No questions are left out, cause the blog and its contents are then posted in a seperate forum. Each week the blog highlights are posted as a forum topic with a link to the podcast..

Now just get someone to host it. Heck doesnt even have to be a video blog a regular audio podcast would work. 

Not much needed in the way of computer savy, a mic, recording software, editor and such. 

I could help with it as well../


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 14, 2009)

mick said:


> Like Don I logged into the weekly chat he mentioned and enjoyed it very much. I'd like to see something like that in operation.


 
Don was a soon to be retired or recently retired math teacher at the time.  When he moderated and things got slow he liked to call on people.  

Chuckie


----------



## randyrls (Nov 14, 2009)

The voice chat sponsored on the YAHOO Penturners group was by Ventrilo I believe.
http://www.ventrilo.com/index.php


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 14, 2009)

The forum works just fine the way it is. heck I am on this dug darn computer too much now already. Can't sit here for a chat session. I like posting a question and looking at questions all the info you need is there. So I will vote no.

.


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 14, 2009)

If people want it, fine.  But I would never ue it.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 16, 2009)

its_virgil said:


> At one time there were 4 of us, each in a different time zone, that hosted a weekly chat. We rotated and each week a different host was in charge of the chat. It was a live chat. We continued the chat for over a year and we had good participation. We even had "chatters" from Europe and Australia that joined in almost weekly. We had specific topic chats, open topic chats, and guests to discuss various aspects of penturning. This was not an IAP sponsored activity but it was open to anyone who wanted to participate and was advertised on all of the pen turning forums.


 
Don:  I remember that program when it first started up.  Tried to hook up, myself; but I was running a really old software set at the time and could not get linked up.  No biggy as I am not much for chat rooms anyway.
 
One thing I do wonder, however, is if it was so successful, how come it is no longer in operation?  Did the hosts run out of time and suitable replacements were unavailable or were there other considerations?


----------



## gmcnut (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I voted "like but think it's already been tried". I remember a couple of years ago being part of a chat that was set up and moderated by one of the aforementioned people. I enjoyed it but had no desire to return for a second time.


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 3, 2010)

I am already on this sight and others alittle too much as it is I would never use the Chat mostly because the way that this sight is done. The threads act as an almost chat like situation. The one thing though is for newer Pen turners, I like the idea of possibly doing video demonstrations. As an advanced turner I know that I learned alot from seeing others work when I was a beginner. If it ain't broke don't fix it. The videos could even be done like I have seen on this sight before a link to youtube, where they can watch it at there own leisure


----------

